# Survey for duck hunters



## Daviswoods28 (Jun 22, 2015)

We are doing a project in our engineering design class where we are trying to create a product that will prevent our shotgun shells from rusting. If you hunt or just enjoy shooting guns it would be greatly appreciated if you could take a few minutes to check out this survey. Thank you for your time

http://goo.gl/forms/CzN54WTjiXMMq2hr2


----------

